# My newest "experiments"...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

...and I do mean experiments!

These are lap blankets ranging in size from 31 > 36 in width and 38 > 46 in length. Some have a border (either knit or crochet) and some don't...as yet. The bright green one was my first attempt at a border and, as is obvious, I made a mess of it by getting it too tight. Still I find it comfortable as it wraps around my legs/lap well; and when it's cold that would be advantageous.

Any critique would be welcomed as I'm definately needing to learn more about knitting.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

The only way I know to learn to be good is to practice a lot and it seems you are. I still have trouble with the tightness aspect myself.


----------



## coffeecassie (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice work! I really like the top left!! Are you looming panels or blocks and sewing together?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I'm using a rectangle loom with 30 pegs on each side and starting in the middle of each side adding a peg at each end every other row until all 30 pegs are covered. Then I "purl" the two sides together. This makes a nice size squart with diagonal lines. At least that is the way I made some of these lap blankets. Seems I made 1-2 using the 41-peg "round" loom too but cannot remember which one.

It has been fun to "create" designs and has taught me how to do it. Sewing the squares together has been a challenge though I'm even learning how to do this in a less conspicuous manner.

In the process now of "crocheting" a border around the last one (last picture above). I mixed the grey/green yarn with the multicolored yarn giving me two strands to crochet with. And I'm using something I think is called a "half double". A dear friend of mine told me to make sure I put 3 stitches in the same spot on each corner; and I've learned this makes a really nice looking corner. It is the spacing between stitches on the sides that I'm not doing well. Also, I don't know how to cover the "knots" that wind up on the sides of the blanket from yarning. (Am wondering if maybe I should use one color of yarn and go over and over and over the blanket all the way around for the sole purpose of covering these knots and THEN start the crocheting of border. 

Also wondering how to make a neater looking blanket...one with all the knots and loose ends from those knots disappear. Should they be lined with some type of regular material?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> ...and I do mean experiments!
> 
> These are lap blankets ranging in size from 31 > 36 in width and 38 > 46 in length. Some have a border (either knit or crochet) and some don't...as yet. The bright green one was my first attempt at a border and, as is obvious, I made a mess of it by getting it too tight. Still I find it comfortable as it wraps around my legs/lap well; and when it's cold that would be advantageous.
> 
> ...


I like them


----------



## Amie Jackson (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow! nice work


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Dear friend of mine showed me what she was doing to make "ribbed" borders that did not curl. I've been practicing this and it is working beautifully. Here is what I do:

Cast on by putting thread on all pegs and "purling" them. Then e-wrap one entire row on all pegs. Then start knit one and purl one (K1/P1) all rows thereafter making sure the "purls" are always on same pegs, doing this until the width I want is done. LOVE THIS!!!


----------

